# ALERT: Another Missing Havanese In MO



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*REWARD LOST DOG* St. Charles, MO

7 yrs old Havanese, her name is Sassi

· Description: Black and white with long hair about 10 pounds , NOT An OUTSIDE DOG!

· Personality: friendly, she's a loved & badly missed!

· Microchip -- YES! registered with HomeAgain & AKCCAR

· Last seen: on Gallaher/Pine around 8:30pm 1/15/2012

· Medical: special diet and medication

· Vet: Dr. Mike 636-723-2400

Call or text: (636) 288-6073 or 636-288-1135 or email [email protected]


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Update 1-18-12 pm*

*Sassi update, 
Still no sightings, no more calls or anything for the last 2 days . 
Posted notices on Facebook, Craigslist, Yahoogroups, with rescue groups, and other lost pets sights. Used Findtoto.org to place nearly 2000 calls in the surrounding area. Vets, shelters, police, shops, pet related places, post office, mail carriers have been contacted. posted signs, reposted signs and reposted signs, today we expanded the area on top of the reposting due to the horrible thunderstorm around 1:30am Tuesday morning (blew ALL of our signs away). 
spoke to one animial communicator last night, she felt Sassi was alive, not in a home, said Sassi told her she was scare, cold, lost and confused. wrote to a pagen friend who said she would felt Sassi was alive too, and said she would try and get more info last night and check back with me. 
Haven't heard from Laura. As you can tell, I'm open to everything to get her back.

Please keep posting her information to everyone you can you just never know! my vet was even out looking on Monday! please continue to pray for her safe return, or to even know is all I can ask. My boss has let me take today off, tomorrow morning and friday off to look for her, my old boss never would have. Love ya Kate!*


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sad, keep us updated. Prayers for Sassi..flynn


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sending my best thoughts for Sassi and her safe return


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My prayers are that Sassi has found a warm place and food until her mom finds her


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep on praying that she'll be reunited with Michele! One of my friends in St.Charles checked all the nearby shelters and nothing. Left info about Sassi & Michele. Nothing.


----------

